# Shipping with UPS or FedEx?



## dragonsong93 (Dec 25, 2012)

I've always seen birds being shipped with USPS but never the other two...I've received live shipments (fish) from FedEx & UPS and would trust them more than my post office. So, do they have some anti-bird policy or???


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

*UPS*

*Prohibited Live Animals*

Live Animals that are prohibited from being shipped and are not accepted for transportation include, but are not limited to:

Any poisonous, venomous or threatening animal
Any Threatened or Endangered species
Arachnids (All): Examples: mites, scorpions, spiders, ticks
*Birds (All)*
Crocodiles (All): Examples: alligators, caimans, gavials
Mammals (All)
Obnoxious Insects: Examples: flies, locusts, mosquitoes, roaches, termites, weevils
Snakes (All): venomous and non-venomous

*FedEx*

Live Animals and Ornamental Marine Life (Including Live Fish)

*FedEx Express does not accept live-animal shipments* as part of its regular-scheduled service and does not transport household pets such as dogs, cats, *birds *and hamsters. FedEx Express may accept certain shipments of live animals such as horses, livestock and zoo animals (to and from zoo locations only) on an exception basis if approved and coordinated by the FedEx Live Animal Desk (call 1.800.405.9052).


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

Actually the post office accepts the birds but then subcontracts with FedX to deliver them to the destination post office. I believe using FedX is the only way they are able to meet the next day delivery guarantee of express mail.

Jim


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't get why does it cost so much to ship birds over night . when you can ship a package for 12 or so dollars but birds are like 70$ now the prices are guesstimate not exact numbers but i think you get my point


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Jason Heidlauf said:


> I don't get why does it cost so much to ship birds over night . when you can ship a package for 12 or so dollars but birds are like 70$ now the prices are guesstimate not exact numbers but i think you get my point


probably because the package doesnt need to breathe. its probably the cost of risk. extra handling care. weight. its a live animal not a book off amazon. actually id be a little skeptical if they didnt charge so much, i want to pay for $70 quality to know for sure that my bird is ok. If i was paying $12 id be sketched out about the cheap way theyd handle my "package"


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Jason Heidlauf said:


> I don't get why does it cost so much to ship birds over night . when you can ship a package for 12 or so dollars but birds are like 70$ now the prices are guesstimate not exact numbers but i think you get my point


Because not only does the package have to be handled differently, but storage and transportation are different too.
Also, as Kingdizon says, the risk factor is also included.
I work in the Courier business here in the UK, and it is not just expensive, its downright extortionate for insurance cover to transport certain things.
Livestock, paint, liquids (whether flamible or not) all have very high premiums, and in most instances are specifically excluded from the general policy.


----------

